
A programmer wrote scripts to secretly automate a lot of his job - jonah
http://www.businessinsider.com/programmer-automates-his-job-2015-11?r=UK&IR=T
======
DigitalSea
This is brilliant. I have a few automation scripts myself, but nothing on the
scale that this guy went too. Impressive.

